

Fermilab: Help Crack Encrypted Code - earle
http://cdn.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/2008/05/15/code-crackers-wanted/

======
earle
fermilabs mystery letter: full cryptanalysis?

FIRST SECTION:

    
    
        1) remove the linebreaks from the first block
    
        2) interpret # of lines as digits 0-2
    
        3) results:
    
        212 122 220 001 021 222 120 211 012 201
    
        000 220 021 201 122 222 101 012 102 002
                                                                          
        200 222 202 220 002 002 222 121 211 022
    
        120 222 001 012 022 120 201
    
    
        4) Convert 000 == 'a' 001 == 'b', ... , '221' == 'z':
    
        5) Substition cipher:
    
            abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
    
            nl   o ki wu   strdec hfa
    
        6) Results:
            xrybh pwftayhtr kflcs uycc qwip bfipt
    
            frank shoemaker would call this noise
                                                                                                        
    

THIRD SECTION:

1) break on '||'

2) Interpreted results & substitution cipher

    
    
        tadcfmtt blaztr zyppt pioqttb 
        employee number basse sixteen
    

MIDDLE SECTION:

1) 26-252

~~~
michael_dorfman
Nicely done!

Your own work? I'm impressed.

------
earle
323233331112132 33323132212331 2111331132312233 333212123213113
311333313331111 211333323232211 232313331121231 33231312

f0be58f2fd63 6c79d2e493e6

S f c

111212112121212121121212121112121121 1121121121211121211211121211211121111
1111212121121121211121212121112111211 2111212112112111211121112111211121112
111211211121112121121112122211121211 1212112111211121112112111212121112111
211211211121121112112111212112111212 112121211

be sure to drink your ovaltine

